# Prom Dress Idea



## PROMGIRL (May 9, 2011)

hello everyone, so i have no idea how to do anything on here, im a complete newbie :/ anyways im 17 and prom is a week away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so excited for it, this is my prom dress i have it already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love it but have no idea how to wear it! i need makeup help, hair, nails, the whole nine yards! im getting my makeup done by MAC and i never wear makeup so i really want to keep it sexy but classy and simple, dont feel beautiful with alot on, id like to try a red lip even cause this dress is a whole lot of yellow! please help, if i can figure out how to post a picture of me i will so i can get better advice.. Thankyou!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 10, 2011)

Although I would never let my 17 yr old wear such a revealing dress!! I HAve to say it is a Gorgeous dress and I say a Nice french manicure for the nails , If you do choose to go with the red lip I say Stick with little eye color such as a Soft gold or bronzy color , thin eye liner some false lashes,  defined bronzy cheeks and maybe a curled half up up do !!!  What type of heels are you going to be wearing??


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

I smell a fashion face off!!!


----------



## jeanarick (May 10, 2011)

You sound pretty set on a red lip, but I'd reconsider.  Finding the right shade of red that will be complimentary with the dress can be pretty tough.  I'm thinking along the same lines that MakeupByMe suggested with more of a nude lip with shimmery gloss.  With a strapless dress and updo is definately very becoming.  It makes the whole body look elongated and lean.  I would probably have felt this dress was a little mature for a 17 year old, but I've seen so many prom dresses in the last two weeks that make this one look kinda tame, so, have fun!!  Just remember how to enter and exit a vehicle modestly keeping the "good china" under wraps!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

Credit: Nails


----------



## jeanarick (May 10, 2011)

Dream, Oh Emmm Geee, perfect!!! You have the most wonderful fashion sense.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha thanks!! I love prom season! Its the best - you're young - but also a blossoming woman - its a great time. *sigh*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

I think that looks is perfect dream.  I love yellow jewelery like that


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 10, 2011)

hello everyone, so i have no idea how to do anything on here, im a complete newbie :/ anyways im 17 and prom is a week away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so excited for it, this is my prom dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love it but have no idea how to wear it! i need makeup help, hair, nails, the whole nine yards! im getting my makeup done at MAC and i never wear makeup so i really want to keep it sexy but classy and simple, dont feel comfortable with a lot on, id like to try a red lip even cause this dress is a whole lot of yellow and even though im spanish i have very small lids! please help, i have a warm skin color, medium brown eyes, if i can figure out how to post a picture of me i will so i can get better advice.. Thankyou!!


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 11, 2011)

im so glad i found this place amazing ideas! and i turn 18 in a couple weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it looks revealing on that beautiful model but its a lot different on me..it is my dream dress! im so excited i was considering the red lip cause i have very small eye lids and cant do much with them but i do love the nude lip and if the MAC ppl can do some magic on my eyes hopefully things will work out!


----------



## Annelle (May 11, 2011)

Hi Promgirl, I noticed you re-posted your question in another thread, so I've merged the two threads together so you can find all of the responses in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 11, 2011)

thankyou annelle! sorry i didnt realize bonnie helped me post the thread before.. thankyou everyone! i will post a picture up of my final look on prom night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 11, 2011)

can't wait to see!  When is it?


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

I agree, I would love to see what the final out come is! Be sure to post pics!!  Have fun!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 12, 2011)

dream I've been looking at your clothing/accessory collages ..you have great taste in clothes and your accessorizing is perfect I wanna see more!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

Awe! Thank you Bonnie.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful, but I'm guessing not budget friendly, especially with the jimmy choos? haha


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

I think this was more of a suggestion of colors rather then go buy this stuff.


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 14, 2011)

yea im barely affording things now :/ but i got lucky and found a ring just like that at charollte russe for $1.00, it was the last one on sale for my size, it was meant to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im still looking for earrings and heels similar to those..my prom is next saturday may 21!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Wow that's lucky!  You tried Target, Claires, Icing, Target, Forever 21, Wet Seal, Walmart and any and all department stores?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

O you could also make your own, just go pick up the items from Michaels!


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 14, 2011)

i have walmart, wet seal and icing left to try, so hopefully i can get something.. as for shoes no luck, im checking out nordstorm right now, i tried dsw but didnt see anything, idk where else to look!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Um, payless, sears, jcpenny, even walmart has cute shoes from time to time.  Maybe even online www.gojane.com.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

They don't have to be exactly like the ones dream posted, anything strappy silver and cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 14, 2011)

yea i already knew i wanted strappy and silver just no luck, thanks im checking out the site! yea tomorrow ill go check those department stores out, hopefully!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Good luck!  I know getting the perfect Prom outfit is very stressful!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although I would never let my 17 yr old wear such a revealing dress!! I HAve to say it is a Gorgeous dress and I say a Nice french manicure for the nails , If you do choose to go with the red lip I say Stick with little eye color such as a Soft gold or bronzy color , thin eye liner some false lashes,  defined bronzy cheeks and maybe a curled half up up do !!!  What type of heels are you going to be wearing??


 That dress is pretty tame compared to some of the prom dresses I've seen! LOL



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen similar shoes at Payless but not recently and similar bracelets &amp; earrings at JCPenney. Also saw a similar pair on Amazon.com, not as long or dramatic but if you can't find one more similar then these might just do and cost less than $9.


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 15, 2011)

do you have the link for those earings zadidoll? those would do just fine!! i wonder if they would ship in time..


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 15, 2011)

woops nvm found it lol and no luck at payless today :/


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 15, 2011)

I would check Ebay too, look at the buy it nows so you get them in time.  Try Amazon too.  Try Journey's, and Deb if you have those by you.


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 16, 2011)

okay so i found these shoes on ebay, what does everyone think? im not too crazy about them i wish i could find a plain higher multiple strap kind of thing but due to my short time till prom im running out of time and i could get these quickly! but i still plan on looking around before i go for these, im trying bakers next!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 16, 2011)

Oooh I think they are gorgeous !


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 16, 2011)

FINALLY got my heels! these are the ones i went for! Thankyou everyone for your great advice, i was honestly lost on what to do this was an awesome place to come too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well ill leave the rest of my look a surprise and post my final look on prom day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thankyou!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

Ohh nice!  I can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## PROMGIRL (May 24, 2011)

hey everyone! so i promised i would put pictures up! well omg prom was amazing for me! i had a blast going with my friends! i wanna go back to the night :/ lol

well i chose these that show sorta my whole outfit. i did a half updo with curls, i got similar nails to what dream posted as well a similar ring, i did fake lashes, eyeliner, gold/yellow and black smokey eye, nude lips, and some blush! i did silver accessories, i ordered the earrings zadidoll posted but it was a scam :/ so i found these earings at charolette russe for 4 dollars! it was difficult to get all my jewerly or nails in the photos! but here are some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you like it!! oh and yes that lil circle on my chest is a birthmark lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 24, 2011)

Wow, you look amazing.  Absolutely perfect!!!  I hope you got your money back!  Who scams for 9 bucks


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 24, 2011)

AWE!!! You look sooooo beautiful!!!  I feel like a proud mama! Im soo happy we were able to help you out and your shoes are GORGEOUS!

You're entire look is prom perfect! Congrats honey and Im glad you had a wonderful time!!




 &lt;--------- Im gonna cry just like this when it's my daughters turn for prom. Hehehehe!


----------



## imonabhaute (May 24, 2011)

You look cute!

I will say that the girl's eyes in the second photo scare me.


----------



## rachelolive92 (Jun 14, 2011)

wow,so cool.


----------



## liuping3ds (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, you look amazing.  You look sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Ishara (Sep 23, 2011)

Prom seems like a fairytale. But, finding the perfect prom Floor length gowns are a prom classic. They evoke romance and high style. If you want the look of a pageant queen at your prom this year. Then these long flowing numbers might just be for you. Long prom dresses used to be among the pricier choices.But, this year the numbers are coming down along with the hemlines. Dress can be more like a horror story!


----------

